# Lost root. Hmmm



## djr4x4 (Dec 10, 2011)

Yesterday when i had my contact saving issues. I ended up fxz to 893 to fix that issue and now i cannot get root back. I needed my phone today so i went back to 902 for the 10hr drive im taking right now. Once i get back home im gonna fxz back and see wtf. Last night i tried bbb and d3 and both failed. Tried to go back to 886 and it failed too... hit me up. Need some help here...

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## Lockett (Jul 19, 2011)

Have you tried using R3l3as3dRoot to go back to stock?


----------



## djr4x4 (Dec 10, 2011)

Yup.. errored out

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## scottpole (Sep 11, 2011)

Google rota893. I used that on 5.5.893 worked great.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## djr4x4 (Dec 10, 2011)

Ok.. ill give that a shot tonight hopefully if i get back home..

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## djr4x4 (Dec 10, 2011)

Rota was the one i tried but it failed.. lastnight i got home early enough to give things a shot before going to bed.(wife thinks i love the phone more then her.lol) reverted back to 893. Gave rota a second chance and it took this time. Titanium backup had issues with the su file for some reason. I looked at the su file on d3 forever root and swapped his su file in there. The size of files were different. Not sure what it might have been. After the swap it showed me no longer rooted so i rebooted the phone to check again and rooted and no problems with the su file. Took the 902 update and kept root and my contact issues are also resolved... aahhhhh.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------

